
Visualize Amazon’s Acquisitions and Investments, courtesy MeetTheBoss - JournalistHack
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/27/coolness-amazons-acquisitions-and-investments-visualized/
======
vaksel
what happened in 2003?

